# What's the funniest thing your human does?



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

Sometimes mom tries to eat fruit loops without sharing with me.....so I pull on her clothes to remind her to share.

She also likes to play computer games with funny sounds...


----------



## bluebird (Jul 3, 2007)

talking baby talk, im not a baby for heavens sake.i ignore her of course.bluebirds owner.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 3, 2007)

my human does that aswell bluebird, I feel so embarresed for her


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 3, 2007)

When my mummy is typing on the computer, I turn round and have a go too!! but then ull never believe it- she takes me off and then deletes what I've written!!!

How rude.:X


----------



## Roxie (Jul 12, 2007)

I have to go potty so i just go .when she sees she gets really mad. she gets a small shovel and puts it in this box??? In the box there is yummy Hay !!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont like to eat it in there so i eat outside my box she get so mad! she will pick me up and put me in the box!!! well that doesnt help i just jump out!! :biggrin2:

~Roxie


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 12, 2007)

*bluebird wrote: *


> talking baby talk, im not a baby for heavens sake.i ignore her of course.bluebirds owner.



My mommy does that too.. I just push her out of the way and binkie back to my room.

-Bunbuns :bunny18


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny (Jul 15, 2007)

when daddy sings the "breakfast-time" or "supper-time" songs!

....it makes mommy laugh too!

i used to play a game called "empty the potty pan"....it was a lot of fun....daddy used to help me and put it all back so i could play again...and again...and again!!!

daddy gave me a new potty box that has a stoopit thing that clips on so i can't get the litter out anymore.
so now we play a new game where I poop all over cept for in my potty box....and then we play "rock-em-sock-em dustbuster"
...i let daddy win so he doesn't get mad....he's such a sore loser!!

~toots
:bunny17:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, every time I go on a walk, or am inside with mommy, she pulls out this little silver box and makes clicky-clicky at me! ALL THE TIME! :X

I only let her do it because the pictures it makes let me show off to all the buns here on RO 
~Butter


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 17, 2007)

My humn eats popkorn and dosent share with me. I have to either go on top of the couch and make her give me some, or I take matters into my own paws and just eat from the bowl. 

She also grooms me. et::XI have being touched, so grooming is just wrong. I can groom myself. 

She never lets me eat all the pellets anymore. I have to stay in the cage and wait. If I could I would eat them all at once and Soph would get none. 

There are alos those funny lookin bunnies with the long tail, floppy ears and tonge. I cant eat their food or beat them up. Its my house so my food and my rules. 

Sophie thinks the humins are good. What do girls know? she hasnt been here as long as I have. she will learn soon enough

Korr


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 17, 2007)

The funniest thing my human does is when she tries to pick up my friend Kali! *hahahah* Kali hates, but it makes me laugh.

-Teacup

[line]

My humans are really funny when their sleeping!! They make weird nosies and roll around alot. Some times I go up (with out them knowing) and eat the pillow.

-Kali


----------



## monklover (Jul 30, 2007)

The funniest ting my humin does is trying to do binkies. Hehe. She gets real close to me and tries doing a binky thinking I will do one.... haha... I just hop away.  What a fool she is!


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 9, 2007)

my pet human seems obsessed with my bum and is always trying to clean it for me. i am perfectly capable of cleaning my own butt and i personally think it's very inappropriate to be fondling my bottom without my consent. i don't try to clean her butt for her! if i decide to leave a fecal or two (or three) stuck to my butt then that's MY choice. my butt is sacred and sometimes i wish she would keep her filthly little hands away from it!

ps: i'm okay with her stroking my ears though :biggrin2:
pps: she also farts a lot. SO not lady-like.


----------



## horselvrkc (Aug 26, 2007)

*girlzilla wrote: *


> ps: i'm okay with her stroking my ears though :biggrin2:
> pps: she also farts a lot. SO not lady-like.


i no!!! why DO they do that? UGH its SO embarassing!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 26, 2007)

My humans talk baby talk to the whole herd! I don't know about the others but it wants me to smack them upside the head with my paw!

Baby


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

Wiggles Says: The funniest thing she does is think that she could _stop_ petting me before I decide she can.

Dahlia says: Momma is sooooooo funny. She is always tripping over me and she's so funny to watch as she throws herself away from me so I don't get hurt. *Whispers* Don't let her know, but I do it on purpose! :biggrin2:

Bam-Bam says: Mom thinks she can go grocery shopping without me taking a look at what she got! :grumpy:


----------

